# Pap smears and Mammograms



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Critical exams that need to be done yearly, I have with the exception of one year gone annually to the pap smear and I'm still not 40 so no mammograms yet.

I am curious, are you diligent with these exams? Husbands, do you check in with your wife to see if she's gone.

I hear stories about people not going in years, keep in mind these are important preventive screenings.

If anything, I hope that if you haven't gone and are due, you pick up the phone and call your doctor


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I go every year.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I go every 1-2 years, although the older I get the longer it seems I leave it. I had a physical in Sept, it had been 3 years and I didn't even realize it! Also, I was told at my last appt that it's now every 2-3 years for mammograms according to my dr.

Breast self exams are more important to me than mammograms anyway.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It think I let that year go by as my birth control method is longer now, otherwise I was there every year for birth control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I go ever 1-2 years to gyno. I just went a few months ago, and HE told me that I only need a pap every few years, but a physical every year.

I've just started getting mammograms. I was scared at first, but it was easy peasy.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

In Aussie the schedule is a pap every two years, in NZ it is every 3 years. Unless there is a history of unusual results the consensus here is that they are not needed yearly.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yearly. I need to go back for a mammogram soon and do not want to. Those things are THE WORST.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> I think you heard one of those stories from me, I voted no for her. She's gone once (maybe twice) since we've been together *cough cough mumble* 22 years. Doesn't want to hear about it let alone discuss or actually go. I know really I need to get on her case again.


When I was 19 I worked with a 26 year old going through cervical cancer, she had skipped them for years. I learned a lot from her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

So far I am very proud of the TAM gals


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I really wish women would quit freaking each other out over mammograms, pregnancy, menopause and all the other things we get to do because we have a vagina. All it takes is one horror story and someone's life could be changed forever because they're terrified of something for absolutely NO reason.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I really wish women would quit freaking each other out over mammograms, pregnancy, menopause and all the other things we get to do because we have a vagina. All it takes is one horror story and someone's life could be changed forever because they're terrified of something for absolutely NO reason.


I'm sorry you feel that way, I believe these are important measures to take for ones health. I don't think people do it out of fear rather than to be aware of their health.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

mablenc said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, I believe these are important measures to take for ones health. I don't think people do it out of fear rather than to be aware of their health.


I think you misunderstand me. Women telling each other that mammograms are so horrible is what I am talking about. They aren't. Neither are pregnancy or menopause.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I think you misunderstand me. Women telling each other that mammograms are so horrible is what I am talking about. They aren't. Neither are pregnancy or menopause.


oh, ok. True, like when you are pregnant and everyone gather around to tell you their horror stories.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Exactly. And I see posts on here all the time talking about the HORRORS of menopause. I'm going through it and I love it.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Exactly. And I see posts on here all the time talking about the HORRORS of menopause. I'm going through it and I love it.


No birth control scares!!


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

When they call me, I make my appointment and drag my husband. I hate hate hate Pap smears but they are a necessary evil of being a woman. 

Sometimes they give me a lollipop when I do well! :rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I think you misunderstand me. Women telling each other that mammograms are so horrible is what I am talking about. They aren't. *Neither are pregnancy *or menopause.


But then there is the truth, where does that fit in? Pregnancy *was *horrible for me and was made even worse because I thought it was all supposed to be glowing and exciting due to all the stories I had heard and read.

My pregnancies were full of vomiting, bed rest and pain. I cried because I was led to believe women were supposed to glow at this time. Truth is good.

As for peri menopause well so far it is no big deal for me, I enjoy not having regular periods.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

mablenc said:


> No birth control scares!!


No periods!! No more pads/tampons, bloody underwear, cramps and all that fun stuff. Also more sex because he doesn't cut me off when I'm bleeding.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Holland said:


> But then there is the truth, where does that fit in? Pregnancy *was *horrible for me and was made even worse because I thought it was all supposed to be glowing and exciting due to all the stories I had heard and read.
> 
> My pregnancies were full of vomiting, bed rest and pain. I cried because I was led to believe women were supposed to glow at this time. Truth is good.


Some are good, some are bad. Just like most stuff in life. That's the truth and that's what women should focus on, experiencing it their own way and not according to whatever Aunt Martha thinks or dear old dad says about your moms awful experience.

I am sorry you had such an awful experience.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Get a mammogram. I know two women whose breast cancer was caught on their first ever mammogram. No family history of it either. These days you don't necessarily have to have a family history of it to get breast cancer.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I have pap smears done every third year; this is what my MD recommends because I never had an abnormal result and am sexually monogamous.

As for mammograms, had my first at age 35 because the MD “felt a lump”, turned out to be nothing. Had a second one at age 50 because my MD nagged me and have been avoiding having another one for 2 years now (MD wanted another at age 55). I’ll get it eventually but I hate them because they are very painful and there is no history of breast cancer anywhere in my family tree. A note about my pain tolerance … I have had wounds stapled without anesthetic and that was a cake-walk compared to the mammogram.

My MD is also nagging me to get a colonoscopy; that is not going to happen because I do not like the risk/benefit ratio of that particular procedure.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Ashamed to admit I don't really know the frequency with which Mrs Wysh goes to the Gyno.

However I do know I am taking her to a mammogram on the 16th.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Wife goes yearly for both. She is 51.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Ashamed to admit I don't really know the frequency with which Mrs Wysh goes to the Gyno.
> 
> However I do know I am taking her to a mammogram on the 16th.


Don't be ashamed, you seem quite involved in her health.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

I had her go in to radiology to get some tissue in her breast looked at that I felt had changed in firmness. They ended up doing a mammogram and she said it was no big deal at all. She is in her early 30's. They said the tissue change was of no concern after reviewing the mammogram. 
As for the other exams she works in women's health care and I was surprised that they don't recommend pap's more often, I forget the guidelines but I don't think they start until at least 25. She gets a yearly exam from her md and or a np at work.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

45 next month, I have not had a mammogram yet, there is no history of cancer of any kind in either side of my family and I have not had any indicators that point to me needing a mammogram. I might start going next year, mammograms are free for women over 40.

Pap smears every 2-3 years, never had an issue there either. Most recent one was last month.

Now the difficult thing at the moment is getting my 47yo husband to go for a prostate check!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I prefer a pap to a mammogram any day.

My poor breasts felt like they were being murdered in that machine.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a man but I hope this will help some of you ladies go regularly if you don't already. My sister hated doctors and never went. She was diagnosed with cervical cancer in '02 and died less than 12 months later. Her funeral was the day the Shuttle Columbia disintegrated on re-entry, so every time I hear anything about that (which is often) it brings it all back.

The doctors said they didn't have much experience at treating such advanced cervical cancer because it's almost always caught early with pap smears.

If she'd had them done regularly, she'd still be alive. I miss her. A lot.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your sister, BeachGuy. That is so sad.

Some people just refuse to go to the doctor, period. 

I am a big stickler for getting my yearly.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I went every year religiously when I was on birth control. Now that I no longer need birth control, I have neglected going. This thread reminds me that I need to make an appointment - soon!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

BeachGuy said:


> I'm a man but I hope this will help some of you ladies go regularly if you don't already. My sister hated doctors and never went. She was diagnosed with cervical cancer in '02 and died less than 12 months later. Her funeral was the day the Shuttle Columbia disintegrated on re-entry, so every time I hear anything about that (which is often) it brings it all back.
> 
> The doctors said they didn't have much experience at treating such advanced cervical cancer because it's almost always caught early with pap smears.
> 
> If she'd had them done regularly, she'd still be alive. I miss her. A lot.


BG, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. It sounds like you were close to her.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't need paps anymore...no cervix and no uterus.

Home breast exams are what I do currently once a month just to check for lumps or abnormalities in the tissue.Dr said I can wait to start mammograms til I'm 40.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate getting mammograms! I have to get yearly chest ex rays and CTs from bone cancer 3 years ago. So I stopped getting mammograms. This summer I was told the CT and exrays did not mean I could skip mammograms! So I got my first mammogram since I was dx with cancer, had several surgeries, had reconstruction.. 

OMG now mammograms really suck! The technician has to push the implant out of the way to get a clear picture of the breast tissue and with a breast that's missing breast tissue, not to mention the bone that supports said tissue it hurts! I'll take a 40 minute MRI any day over that experience! Even with the unaffected breast, pushing that small implant out of the way, then smashing the little bit of breast tissue available was NOT comfortable!

They need to come up with less discomforting ways to detect cancer! I swear if men had to get their penises or testicles scanned that way insurance would pay for MRI's over mammograms!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> OMG now mammograms really suck! The technician has to push the implant out of the way to get a clear picture of the breast tissue and with a breast that's missing breast tissue, not to mention the bone that supports said tissue it hurts! I'll take a 40 minute MRI any day over that experience! Even with the unaffected breast, pushing that small implant out of the way, then smashing the little bit of breast tissue available was NOT comfortable!


That sounds awful  They really do SUCK.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

anon pink said:


> they need to come up with less discomforting ways to detect cancer! I swear if men had to get their penises or testicles scanned that way insurance would pay for mri's over mammograms!


so f***ing true.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

BeachGuy said:


> I'm a man but I hope this will help some of you ladies go regularly if you don't already. My sister hated doctors and never went. She was diagnosed with cervical cancer in '02 and died less than 12 months later. Her funeral was the day the Shuttle Columbia disintegrated on re-entry, so every time I hear anything about that (which is often) it brings it all back.
> 
> The doctors said they didn't have much experience at treating such advanced cervical cancer because it's almost always caught early with pap smears.
> 
> If she'd had them done regularly, she'd still be alive. I miss her. A lot.


I am sorry about your sister.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

southern wife said:


> BG, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. It sounds like you were close to her.


Thank you. We were close. I'm the last of 6 and her and I were the same, so we got along well.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 13010


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha, Anon! :rofl:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree we men don't have it quite as bad and hell no would I go through labor and delivery. I was there for both of my son's grand entrance and my wife did it without an epidural both times. And, the second son came out nearly 9 lbs. 

The worst we have is

Family Guy - Prostate Exam - YouTube


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

drerio said:


> I agree we men don't have it quite as bad and hell no would I go through labor and delivery. I was there for both of my son's grand entrance and my wife did it without an epidural both times. And, the second son came out nearly 9 lbs.
> 
> The worst we have is
> 
> Family Guy - Prostate Exam - YouTube


:rofl:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Gee, I wonder if I should start a thread - my primary care physician is female and in January when I get my annual physical, the prostate exam is part of the deal (given my age). 

Sorry Mab, end thread jack. 

As a professional in the field of cancer & development biology research it is reassuring to see that this is not a phobia for many women.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

No, it's not a phobia. But we reserve the right to b!tch about it and the expectations for hand holding and several sincere "there there's"


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

drerio said:


> Gee, I wonder if I should start a thread - my primary care physician is female and in January when I get my annual physical, the prostate exam is part of the deal (given my age).
> 
> Sorry Mab, end thread jack.
> 
> As a professional in the field of cancer & development biology research it is reassuring to see that this is not a phobia for many women.


Well we can't live down a similar thread, I'd be happy to visit your thread if you make one 

I never had a mammogram but, you would think they would make them more gentle and friendly.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Well we can't live down a similar thread, I'd be happy to visit your thread if you make one
> 
> I never had a mammogram but, *you would think they would make them more gentle and friendly*.


I agree. It would no doubt take away a lot of anxiety of screening. Most recent accurate statistics (2010), but not likely to have changed much in 2011, 2012 or will not have changed much in 2013. 

206,966 women and 2,039 men in the United States were diagnosed with breast cancer. 

40,996 women and 439 men in the United States died as a result from the original breast cancer diagnosis (death typically occurs when it spread to the lung - stage 4).


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know how you women do it.

MAN IM GLAD IM A MAN - YouTube


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to go every year like clockwork. I have skipped a year here and there - haven't been in 2 years for a pap smear so need to make that appointment. Had a good baseline mammogram and no doubt it's time for another. Had a full physical about 6 weeks ago - all was well except weight and BP which was sliglhtly elevated but then another one was lower a week later so they told me to check it at the drug store occasionally to see if it was stress that one time or a trend.


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Critical exams that need to be done yearly, I have with the exception of one year gone annually to the pap smear and I'm still not 40 so no mammograms yet.
> 
> I am curious, are you diligent with these exams? Husbands, do you check in with your wife to see if she's gone.
> 
> ...


It's not a prevention - it early diagnostics...

I did mammogram once - was quite painful. Then I read that if you have a lump, actually, squeezing the breast for mammogram can damage it and make the prognosis even worse...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I do the Smear every 3 yrs due to the guidelines here...

Is a Pap test necessary every year? -Timely insight on cancer topics from the experts of the American Cancer Society  

The Mammogram, every 2 yrs now... I worry about breast cancer more than anything, it's not in my family...but this fact doesn't seem to matter all that much ..it will always be a concern. 

The fact is...I hate getting more radiation than is necessary...as this alone can cause cancer ....I probably should go every year, maybe once I hit 55 I will..


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I do the Smear every 3 yrs due to the guidelines here...
> 
> Is a Pap test necessary every year? -Timely insight on cancer topics from the experts of the American Cancer Society
> 
> ...


Not to scare anyone, but being concerned enough about doing self examinations and getting mammograms is a good idea. And, I know some women might use the excuse of the familial link. Ok let me just put that to rest:









The simple graph suggest most breast cancer does NOT have a familial link. High penetrance just means that those individuals with the genetic variant have a high probability of having the phenotype condition. In this case expressing the breast cancer.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

drerio said:


> Not to scare anyone, but being concerned enough about doing self examinations and getting mammograms is a good idea. And, I know some women might use the excuse of the familial link. Ok let me just put that to rest:
> 
> View attachment 13066
> 
> ...


Greatly appreciated 

For clarification on an earlier post, these exams fall under preventive care in regards to insurance benefits and coverage. Which is why I used that verbiage.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

One of the 3 that needs to get onto it. (need an slap)

Had a baby 4 months ago. Found out I have uterine fibroids (dont google it like i did...freaked me out. Nothing like being on the operating table during your C Section to hear the surgeon describe your uterus as looking like it has chicken pox)...

Anyways, on the wait list for that to get fixed. 3-6 months they tell me. No point getting Mirena put in until they take care of that. Wanted to do Mirena and Pap smear at the same time (and a genital piercing)...3 kids now. Kinda over everyone getting access to the bits. Thinking I might just dodge the public wait list and go privately through health insurance to just get it all over and done with. 

As for the man/woman stuff...Yeah it kinda sucks, but I birthed my 10lb2 son gently and naturally with no pain relief or intervention and it was seriously one of, if not the best experiences of my life. Wouldnt trade that with my husband for anything. 

Bit of a T\\j...Funnily enough I was reading an article the other day about the male contraceptive 'pill' and how its been researched and tested for a gazillion years now, but apparently cant hit the market because...get this...

It has too many side effects! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ahh, man's world indeed.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Organic_Stephen said:


> Mammograms are a hoax. I know two highly respected doctors who say that mammograms increase the risk of breast cancer. And if a woman already has breast cancer, a mammogram can burst the tumor and make it spread to other parts of the body. Pap smears and mammograms are a medical hoax. Doctors use fear tactics on women to scare them into submission, and most women fall for it. These tests do not save lives. They are a cruel hoax.


I don't believe you.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Organic_Stephen said:


> Mammograms are a hoax. I know two highly respected doctors who say that mammograms increase the risk of breast cancer. And if a woman already has breast cancer, a mammogram can burst the tumor and make it spread to other parts of the body. Pap smears and mammograms are a medical hoax. Doctors use fear tactics on women to scare them into submission, and most women fall for it. These tests do not save lives. They are a cruel hoax.


Nonsense. 

I know many people who would have died years ago if it were not for these tests.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Screening for cancer is not a hoax, but as with any screening process, there are probabilities built in that sometimes give false positives or worse false negatives. Research of course deals in trying to reduce both of these extremes to a p value less than 0.05. So the tool itself is only so useful and still requires levels of understanding how to interpret the information. 


On a side note (as a cancer researcher), neoplasms are not bubbles that can be popped. Can tissue be dislodged? Sure it can, but surgery is more likely going to be the cause. In cancer surgery they refer to to the margins as point to which we try to extricate the cancer and some tissue beyond to mitigate this problem. 

However, breast cancer is likely in most cases, a mismatch disease. Real prevention is built into lifestyle. This is not 100%, but we could do much more to encourage healthier lifestyles to reduce risk.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I have to go for a pap smear every year, I had a scare with one two years ago (I am only 28 now) and was advised to just get them done every year. My family have history with cervical cancer and breast cancer, I am yet to start having mammograms but will do so soon. I hate it when I hear someone say "I don't get them done. I don't want to know, I am too scared" etc. WOW. Can people REALLY be that stupid? Hmmm


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm also curious to get your opinion on the fear of radiation drerio. 

I think people have a vastly inflated fear of radiation in relation to cancer. Yes, high doses are linked to increased incidence of cancer. The presumption of the no threshold theory is that lower doses must still cause some cancers, only at a lower rate. There is a lot of evidence contrary to this.

The validity of this theory becomes highly relevant to things like mammograms. Just how much risk the radiation causes greatly changes if they are worthwhile.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I'm also curious to get your opinion on the fear of radiation drerio.
> 
> I think people have a vastly inflated fear of radiation in relation to cancer. Yes, high doses are linked to increased incidence of cancer. The presumption of the no threshold theory is that lower doses must still cause some cancers, only at a lower rate. There is a lot of evidence contrary to this.
> 
> The validity of this theory becomes highly relevant to things like mammograms. Just how much risk the radiation causes greatly changes if they are worthwhile.



Radiation, even low loses have the probability of altering DNA. However cancer is not a single step process and the probability with a single episode of low dose of the x-Ray used during a mammography lessens the chance of causing any real harm. The p value is less than 0.05. All that in exchange for a much greater benefit. 

The biggest issue with a few medical professionals are the false positive or false negatives. All medicine calculates procedures and testing on a benefits/risk assumption.


----------



## Moovers (Dec 24, 2013)

What age should I start doing those, I am 23 and I don't have health insurance.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Moovers said:


> What age should I start doing those, I am 23 and I don't have health insurance.



http://www.cdc.gov/cancer/cervical/basic_info/screening.htm

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/detection/mammograms


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

For three years I worked in a terminal cancer ward both in men's wards and occasionally a woman's ward. The thing that connected many of the deaths was that the patient knew something was wrong but didn't go have it checked out. Failure to take the examination for cancer has a price.
I have been a teacher at one school for 25 years and as it was built in 1945 and some of the old equipment, like five old transformers was still there. The transformers gave off high levels of EMF, the bulk of which was directed into a departmental office. This office has had a long history of cancers and disease. Twenty seven years ago two women died, one of breast cancer the other cervical cancer. In my second year a female teacher I traded SCFI novels with died of Breast cancer. ten years later the department head died of uterus cancer, then another breast cancer death, a woman developed stomach cancer and about five years ago my best friend died of pancreatic cancer. In addition to the deaths there were a couple of people who caught the cancers, were operated on and survived. one of those was testicular cancer. There were skin conditions, stomach and organ issues, miscarriages (four for one woman). The bulk of the victims were young women, not yet at risk for cancers and not being examined by their doctors. Another point would be that cancer has environmental causes.
In Ontario all girls thirteen or over can get shots to prevent Pamplona Virus, which is a precursor to cervical cancer. The serum has been available for years, but it was never offered because many parents (especially those with religious qualms) believed that the inoculation would give all these girls permission to have sex and it would cause epidemics of teen pregnancy. The original findings indicated only women got HPV, then a number of tests showed that men could get a variety of cancers from a woman who has HPV including HPV. The opposition to the injections fell away quickly and the serum is available free of charge through a doctor, health department and the school board to all girls (WTF) not the guys.
Lastly, brain research shows that in the female brain the pain center is located in one place, In the male brain pain centers are scattered through out the brain. The effect is that in general men feel pain more acutely than women and remember how it felt in greater detail for a longer period of time.
Hope this is useful, if I'm off track, my apologies


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Bellavista said:


> Now the difficult thing at the moment is getting my 47yo husband to go for a prostate check!


I'm 47, male. My doctor has told me a few times over the years that I won't need a digital rectal exam until I'm 50. That's never sounded right to me, though.

I had one much earlier. (Not sure why, I think it was when we were having fertility issues.) Wasn't a big deal to me, though I suppose we're all different.

My current Dr. did have me get a baseline PSA (Prostate-specific Antigen blood test).


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I go yearly for a physical including pap, mammogram, blood work, etc. My dr. started sending me for yearly mammograms when I turned 40 even though I have no family history of breast cancer or any kind of cancer actually. Regardless I still think it is important to go it gives you some peace of mind.

I don't understand it when women I know do not go and let years go in between even though some of them have risk factors.

I asked the xray tech at the mammogram centre why if I have no history of breast cancer do I need yearly mammograms and she said in the province I am in...that 60% of breast cancer cases there was no family history. She said when I turn 50 then I can start to go every second year at that point.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Ladies please take advantage of all these tests.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Moovers said:


> What age should I start doing those, I am 23 and I don't have health insurance.


Many clinics offer the Pap smear for free, I don't know what country you live in, but if it's the US look up planned parenthood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

